# Bei wem kauft ihr ein???



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

Es gibt ja durchaus verschiedene Möglichkeiten, als Angler an sein benötigtes Angelgerät und Zubehör zu kommen.

Ob übers Netz, Inland, Ausland, Händler um die Ecke, Katalogversand und, und, und....

Die meisten werden wohl verschiedene Quellen nutzen, weswegen hier auch ne Mehrfachabstimmung möglich ist.


Weitere Abstimmungen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101


----------



## H.Christians (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Nordfishing(Top Shimano Händler:k)

Gerlinger

AM-Angelsport

Köderwahnsinn

Camo Tackle

Fishing-Mart (Super Wobbler Auswahl)

Ansonsten je nach aktuellen Angeboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

PS, weil vergessen:
Ist natürlich wieder anonym, die Umfrage..


----------



## smithie (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

* Laden vor Ort
* Amazon
* Onlineshops
* Katalog: Hatte ab und an mal bei Askari bestellt - werde ich nie wieder tun, nach meinen Erfahrungen bei der letzten Bestellung/Lieferung (falsche Artikel, fehlende Artikel, "Alternativartikel" obwohl das explizit bei der Bestellung nicht gewünscht war, keine Lösungsversuche bei Kontakt mit Kundenservice)

Schau mer mal, ob sich der erste Trend hier fortführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Im Groben wohl ja, hat sich bei den anderen Abstimmungen gezeigt..

Dass im Ausland online (noch) keiner dabei ist, wundert mich angesichts dessen, was hier im Forum teilweise diskutiert wird, dann doch etwas..


----------



## Coasthunter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

* mein Höker steht an erster Stelle
* Amazon
* online Shop's 
* Askari ( seid längerem nicht mehr.)
* Moritz Kaltenkirchen ( Aber nur, wenn ich "Großeinkauf " mache)


----------



## Ossipeter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Das meiste Querbeet, außer e-bay.


----------



## Brot (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hauptsächlich:
Wilkerling (online) und Herrieden und Mr.Fish (persönlich)


----------



## Franz_16 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hab mal im Kopf so grob meine Einkäufe an die ich mich noch erinnern kann überschlagen und komme zu folgender Verteilung:

Angelgeschäft: 35% 
Onlineshops: 50%
Ebay: 5%
Sonstiges (offline im Ausland + Gebraucht z.B. Kleinanzeigen hier): 10%


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Bei mir alles, außer Amazon.
Sonstiges=
- gebraucht, wie schon von Franzl erwähnt
- Auslandsgeschäfte, dito
- und manchmal gibt es ja auch kuriose Verkäufer, die einem beispielsweise am Wasser besuchen (in vollständigem Angleroutfit, aber ohne jedes Gerät) um z.B. selbst gebaute Wirbel zu verticken |rolleyes
(eine Insiderstory, die der eine oder andere hier viell. kennt )


----------



## vermesser (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Also ich kaufe grundsätzlich am liebsten im Laden, aber letztlich doch das meiste online. 
Ein Widerspruch? Ja. Wir haben hier vor Ort zwei Angelläden. Einen kleinen, der alles wesentliche hat, aber weder vernünftige Ruten und Rollen noch speziellere Kunstköder oder Zubehör. Ganz billig ist er auch nicht, was ich aber akzeptieren würde. Die Beratung ist gut, ich kaufe viel Kleinkram dort. Der Typ hat Ahnung und kennt die Gewässer der Umgebung.
Außerdem haben wir auch noch einen Angeljoe. Der ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie auch nicht meins. Zum Beispiel hat der Laden keine Penn Rollen, kein vernünftiges Mefozubehör und ist überhaupt für mich zu sehr auf das "moderne" Angeln zugeschnitten. Tausend Sorten Gummis sind ja ok, aber keine originalen Effzett? Vor allem fehlt mir eine Beratung, die auf die Bedürfnisse des Kunden zugeschnitten ist. Es nützt mir herzlich wenig, wenn mir was gezeigt und empfohlen wird, was ich nicht will. Und ich hab den Keller voll, ich will "besondere" Sachen...
Der nächste vernünftige Angelladen ist ca. 60 km weg, da fahr ich nicht extra hin, wenn ich vorbei komm, geh ich aber da einkaufen. Da bekomm ich viele, auch spezielle, Wünsche erfüllt.

Letztlich kauf ich aber wertmäßig ca. 75% online. Es ist einfach, man bekommt auch Sonderwünsche bis zur Tür geliefert und meist ist es innerhalb weniger Tage da. Man muss keine Kompromisse machen, wenn ich einen schwarz roten 25 Gramm Snap will, bekomm ich den und muss dafür nicht sämtliche Läden bei mir oder meiner Freundin anfahren. Das egalisiert die Versandkosten.

Dazu kommt natürlich der preisliche Faktor bei vielen Sachen. Im Normalfall spart man ein paar Euro, besonders wenn man gute Sachen im Ausverkauf erwischt.


----------



## Aurikus (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich "versuche" überwiegend bei den Händlern in meiner Umgebung einzukaufen!! Mir ist der persönliche Umgang und die Beratung sehr wichtig!! Natürlich kauf ich auch Online, in diversen Shops und bei ebay ein!! Dann aber meist Kleinteile in grösseren Mengen!! 
Was ich aber generell unfair finde ist, wenn man sich ausführlich und ellenlang im Angelfachgeschäft beraten lässt, dann dem Verkäufer sagt, ich überleg mir das nochmal und am selben Tag noch online die gezeigten Sachen kauft!!! Dann haben Wir bald nämlich keine Fachgeschäfte mehr, was ich persönlich sehr traurig finden würde!!!!!!


----------



## Madwurst (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich kaufe nur das online, was mein Dealer nicht vorrätig hat.


----------



## olaft64 (20. September 2012)

Bei Beratungsbedarf beim Haendler vor Ort (meine erste Ausstattung z.B., die erste geflochtene Schnur). Wenn das gleiche wieder (Wobbler haengt im Baum, das gleiche Modell nochmal) nach Preis- online oder ebay.
Gruss Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Sind also doch noch ne Ladung "Auslandskäufer" dazu gekommen - hätt mich aber auch gewundert sonst...
;-)))


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Der Auslandseinkauf ist im Moment durch den schwachen Euro etwas aus der Mode. Passt im Moment einfach meistens nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Witzig ist auch, dass Onlineshop und Ladengeschäft genau gleich laufen...


----------



## smithie (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Witzig ist auch, dass Onlineshop und Ladengeschäft genau gleich laufen...


Finde ich gar nicht so überraschend.
Für mich gibt es einfach Bereiche, wo ich in den Laden muss.
Und ich bin jetzt nicht der Typ, der im Laden ausprobiert, sich alles aufschreibt und dann online bestellt.
Andererseits gibt es Produkte, die ich ausschließlich online bestelle, da bekannt und preislich online einfach günstiger.

Mich würde bei dem e-bay Teil interessieren, ob die Leute Neuware (Händler) kaufen oder ob bestimmte Artikel gesucht werden.
Ich persönlich werde wahrscheinlich nie eine Neuware über ebay kaufen.


----------



## _Pipo_ (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Nach 2 schlechten Erfahrungen mit Ebay lass ich da nun die Finger von.

Meine Wobbler/GuFis und das Zubehör kaufe ich i.d.R. beim Raubfischspezialisten, bei Ruten und Kescher dann je nach Preis bei einem der größeren Online-Shops.

Lebendköder und Kleinigkeiten die sich nicht (extra) zu bestellen lohnen, hol ich im Baummarkt um die Ecke.


----------



## jörg 49 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Nach der Wende,habe ich mir gleich den Blinker aboniert,und wurde Kunde bei Askari. ( bin ich auch Heute noch ) Und ich war Eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden.Aber vor 3 Jahren hat ca.10 Km von mir ein Angelfachgeschäft geöffnet,und da bekomme ich alles was ich brauche.Man wird sehr gut beraten,und es wird einem nichts aufgeschwazt nur um Umsatz zu machen.Und wenn mal was nicht da ist,dann wird es halt Bestellt.
Aber das Beste ist,man trifft immer gleichgesinnte,und jeder hat was zu Berichten.Und bei einer Tasse Kaffee,die es sogar umsonst giebt,kann man sich durchaus auch mal in der Zeit vertun.Ich bin auch der Meinung,mei Geld lieber beim Händler in der Nähe zu lassen,als bei Askari.Denn Askari wird mit sicherheit nicht Pleite gehen.Ich möchte mit den letzten beiden Sätzen Askari ,oder den Katalogversant überhaupt nicht abwerten.Das ist nur meine
Persöhnliche Einstellung der Sache gegenüber.

Der Allraunter


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

An für sich rechne ich mich eher zu den "Haptikern" sprich- das Begrabbeln vor dem Kauf gehört für mich zwingend dazu!

Wenn aber der örtl. Händler mir bestimmte Ware nur zu Apothekenpreisen anbieten kann (was er selber weiss und auch bedauert)- dann krieg ich von ihm schon dementsprechende Hinweise zum Kauf Online- bzw. Auslandskauf....  speziell sind damit bestimmte Hakensorten bzw. Schnüre gemeint.

Auch mal ne Multi.... trotz Porto, Zoll und Märchensteuer mal eben schmale 90 Tacken gespart- sowas lass ich mir dann doch gefallen.


----------



## Honeyball (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Selbst die Modkollegen ferkeln hier im Board rum :vik:



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> An für sich rechne ich mich eher zu den "Haptikern" sprich- das Begrabbeln vor dem Kauf gehört für mich zwingend dazu!



...deswegen biste ja auch schon dreimal aus gewissen "Etablissements" rausgeschmissen worden, näch??? :m

Jedenfalls:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Die Mods wieder............
#d#d#d


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Mangels Masse und Klasse guter Händler vor Ort halt online und Katalog, wobei ich meist telefonisch bestelle, weil man sich halt schon Jahre lang kennt.
Ab und an schaffe ich es, bei den Katalogversendern vorbeizuschauen und kaufe dann halt "vor Ort".
Gerlinger, Schirmer, Stollenwerk und CaMo-Tackle machen über 90% aus.
Weniger als 1% geht über ebay. Hat der ebay-Shop noch eine separate Händlerhomepage, dann da, denn in der Regel ist es dort günstiger, als über ebay.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

"Tagesbedarf" immer im Laden - desweiteren Angebote.
Ruten und Rollen eigentlich auch immer dort - oder in Online-shops.
Massenware immer in Onlineshops (Bleie für Norge z.B.)

Aber :
Zum ersten Mal vor wenigen Wochen 3 gebrauchte Ruten über Ebay erworben. Mit denen bin ich auch zufrieden.


----------



## Franky (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich kaufe auch immer gern "vor Ort" ein - Begrabbeln ist durchaus ein Vorteil neben dem schnellen "hab es"! 
Spezialkrams, also Zeugs das nicht direkt vor Ort zu kriegen ist bzw. "Wunschmaterial", kommt gerne von Versendern mit Onlineshop. Ebay nimmt nur einen geringen Teil ein. Das gleiche Ausmaß haben Auslands on- und offline-Käufe (also direkte Mitbringsel), was sich bislang fast ausschließlich auf Schnur und Gummis beschränkt. Von oben nach unten, weil doch einiges an Spezialzeugs gekauft wird und wirklich "große" Läden knapp 80 bzw 170 km entfernt sind: 30:60:5:5.


----------



## jkc (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hi, ich kaufe fast ausschließlich online, da die Händler die ich kenne einfach ein zu sehr eng begrenztes Sortiment haben oder zu weit weg sind. Ich sehe da immer irgendwie die Relation Portokosten gegen Sprit und Aufwand.

Ein Händler liegt. z.B. in ca. 40km Entfernung von mir - da kommt es günstiger wenn ich 5€ Porto zahle als hin zu fahren. Von der Fahrzeit / Staustress ganz zu schweigen.

Kaufe viel mittlerweile im Ausland und ganz wichtig: In den Gebrauchtmärkten unterschiedlicher Foren! - Da mir die hiesigen regulären Ladenpreise oftmals deutlich zu hoch sind Bzw. das Preis / Leistung - Verhältnis einfach nicht passt.

Grüße JK


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich kaufe auch immer gern "vor Ort" ein - Begrabbeln ist durchaus ein Vorteil neben dem schnellen "hab es"!


Vorher kommt noch das "_*will es*_" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Edit: ein weiterer Punkt in der Abstimmung wäre evtl. noch "Messen" gewesen.
Ist zwar letztendlich auch "Angelgeschäft", aber für mich schon eine besondere Planung für Einkäufe (Neuheiten, Schnäppchen, große Mengen Futter...)


----------



## Dakarangus (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich kaufe viel bei Gerlinger, in onlineshops und bei ebay.
Gerlinger finde ich super, riesen Auswahl, schnelle Lieferung und nehmen auch Artikel problemlos wieder zurück.

ich würde gerne bei meinen 2 örtlichen Händlern kaufen, mache ich aber nicht weil: 

- Händler 1: so unfreundlich das es selbst mir als unempfindlichen Mensch zuviel ist, 

- Händler 2: die kommen einfach nicht in die Gänge, das Angebot da ist natürlich zu klein, dann frage ich was die "Angel XY" bei ihnen kostet wenn ich sie bei ihnen im laden bestelle und sie bieten mir einen Rückruf an der NIE erfolgt...so verdient man kein Geld.
Bin im Moment auf der Suche nach neuer schwerer Spinnrute, ich warte immer noch auf den Rückruf, hab auch schon wieder angerufen, jaja sie kümmern sich drum.... haha ja klar.

Das sind dann solche Händler die pleite gehen und sich dann noch beschweren das sie "kaputt gemacht wurden" - stimmt, und zwar von sich selbst. :r
Ich muss dann nur gucken wo ich die Maden her krieg... #d


----------



## basslawine (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Moin,

*Ruten/Rollen:* 80% gebraucht in Foren(Worldseafishing/AB), bzw Kleinanzeigen (D und NL) 10% neu im Ladengeschäft, 10% Ebay (weltweit)
*Schnur:* Ebay, Onlineshop (Meist UK)
*Kleinkram:* (Bleie/Ersatzteile/der ganze Tüdelkram):80% Onlineshop, Rest lokal im Laden
*Köder:* Lokal im Laden, Buddeln vor Ort, Fischfeinkostgeschäft/Supermarkt

in den letzten beiden Jahren haben sich die Ausgaben aber stark von Ruten/Rollen zu den Verbrauchsmaterialien verschoben, da der Angelschuppen (1m²) schlicht und ergreifend voll steht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## olaf70 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Angelsachen kauf ich nur beim Händler. Der hat zwar keine Auswahl und ist schweineteuer, dafür steht da aber eine total nette Verkäuferin hinterm Tresen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



Brot schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich:
> Wilkerling (online) und Herrieden (persönlich)
> 
> Manchmal/weil günstig/termindruck:
> ...



Mittlerweile Aurach


----------



## Thxmpsxn (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Was ich so kurzfristig brauche vor allem Kleinzeug, Futter u. natürlich frische Köder bei meinem Händler. 
Gelegentlich auch mal "größere" Sachen auch bei ihm, meistens sind die Preise dabei Verhandlungssache. Vor allem wenn man ein paar Sachen kauft z.B. Setzkescher + Tasche kommt er einem mit dem Preis schon entgegen. Man kann da  durchaus auch mal nen Schnipp machen.|supergri
Klarer Pluspunkt für den Kauf beim Händler vor Ort ist natürlich auch der Service. Und wenns mal Probleme gibt, hat man eben direkt einen Ansprechpartner und umtauschen geht auch problemlos.
Ansonsten halt bei ebay und anderen Versand-bzw. Online-Shops (Wilkering, Nordfishing77, usw..

Habe auch schon des öfteren Gerät bei ebay England bestellt. Da ist die Auswahl noch weitaus größer als bei ebay Deutschland. Nur mit dem Porto, da muß man gerade bei sperrigem Gerät genau abwägen ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## speedcore84 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Bin eigentlich eher der Typ der den ansässigen Händler unterstützt.ABER manche Läden sind echt selbst schuld wenn man da nix mehr kauft.Verküfer die null Ahnung haben einem nur Sachen verkaufen wollen die schweine teuer sind ne danke.Zudem wird ständig nur geschwätzt. Die Leute da gehen selbst nicht angeln meinen aber den grossen Plan zu haben.Ausserdem extrem überteuert. Gebe eigentlich ja gern ein paar Mark mehr aus im Laden aber differenzen von 30 Euro sind mir dann doch zu hoch.Geld kann ich leider nicht koten#d
Wenn ich in einen Laden gehe ist es ja i.o wenn man nett gefragt wird ob man Hilfe braucht.Aber wenn man als Kunde nein sagt weil man weiß was man will,möchte ich gerne meine Ruhe haben ohne blöde zu belabert werden.Und wenn man dann noch für blöde verkauft hört der Spass auf.Wenn ich belogen werden will schalte ich die Nachrichten an


----------



## Eckbachangler (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Kleinkram im Katalog, Askari un Co. Den Rest beim Händler.


----------



## Dakarangus (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



speedcore84 schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich eher der Typ der den ansässigen Händler unterstützt.ABER manche Läden sind echt selbst schuld wenn man da nix mehr kauft.Verküfer die null Ahnung haben einem nur Sachen verkaufen wollen die schweine teuer sind ne danke.Zudem wird ständig nur geschwätzt. Die Leute da gehen selbst nicht angeln meinen aber den grossen Plan zu haben.Ausserdem extrem überteuert. Gebe eigentlich ja gern ein paar Mark mehr aus im Laden aber differenzen von 30 Euro sind mir dann doch zu hoch.



Das kann ich unterschreiben.


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Angelsachen kauf ich nur beim Händler. Der hat zwar keine Auswahl und ist schweineteuer, dafür steht da aber eine total nette Verkäuferin hinterm Tresen.


Ein Händler, der kapiert hat, wie seine Kundschaft funktioniert.
Gibt zuwenig davon.
Respekt! #6

Die Kneipe, in der ich immer wieder rumhänge, ist wirklich lausig, aber... |rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Komm schon Kati, seit wann brauchst du ne Ausrede dafür in ne Kneipe zu gehn ;P

Da gibts dieses nette, kleine, französische Café auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ... eigentlich hab ich ja meine Thermoskanne dabei und aufer Arbeit ist der Kaffee für umme, aber ... 

Naja, ein Großteil beim Händler - da hab ich ja hier die Auswahl  Manches dann aber doch aus Übersee und wenn ich genau weiß was ich will auch mal gerne im Netz.


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ausrede? #d
Kann es gar nicht geben, denn der große Philosoph Al Bundy sagte schon, _"es ist das gute Rechte eines jeden Mannes in einer Lache erbrochenen Bieres aufzuwachen"_!

Aber die Entscheidung bei der Wahl:
- Kneipe mit guten Drinks, guter Musik,...
und
- lausige Kneipe mit "ihr" hinterm Tresen
fällt immer so verdammt einfach |rotwerden

Ähnlich könnte ein Angelladen auch den Umsatz steigern... |rolleyes


----------



## hesi01 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Nachdem ich öfters an der Theiss in Ungarn beim Fischen bin, kaufe ich dort natürlich auch ein, meistens aber nur das, was man vor Ort benötigt, wie Köderfische oder auch mal Schnüre oder eine Rute. Es geht ja auch mal was kaputt


----------



## phirania (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

ich kaufe immer bei onkel jürgen,meinem angel dealer ass sperling
der macht mir immer gute preise...
und nen kaffee gibts jederzeit umsonst.


----------



## badong (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich habe bis jetzt immer im Angelgeschäft gekauft. Denke aber das ich auch irgendwann mal Online bestelle aber bis jetzt gab es für mich noch keinen Grund dazu. Mein Stammladen ist 500 m von mir. 
Ich vertraue meinem Laden und mir fehlt die nötige Erfahrung etwas ungesehenes zu kaufen, da geh ich lieber zu ihm und kann dort bissel an den Sachen rumfingern 
lg
Christian


----------



## zanderzone (21. September 2012)

Ruten, Rollen, Schnur etc im Laden. Kunstköder und Köpfe übers Internet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ebay ist auch weniger als ich dachte...


----------



## smithie (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebay ist auch weniger als ich dachte...


... ist ja mMn auch ein Abzockerladen (für Verkäufer)

Kommt bei mir nur für gebrauchte Sache in Frage


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Nö, finde ich nicht, sondern ist ziemlich genau so, wie ich es erwartet hätte.
Zum lokalen Händler geht man ja nicht nur, wenn man unbedingt was kaufen möchte, sondern auch ab und zu mal "einfach so". Da trifft man sich mit Kollegen, erfährt Neuigkeiten und Gerüchte, hört was von besonderen Fängen oder auch Nicht-Fängen etc.
Das ist quasi wie hier im AB nur ganz regional und mit mehr Rentnern 

ALso kauft fast jeder dort.
Und da wir ja alle viel zu wenig Geld für's Hobby haben und sparen müssen, schlagen wir als Internetnutzer bei konkreten Produkten auch dort zu, wo es günstiger ist, und das sind nunmal meistens die Online-Händler und eher weniger die Angebote bei eBay.:m


----------



## beschu (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Angelzeug nur beim Gerätehändler,ich muss in der Hand haben,was ich kaufe,egal ob Haken oder teure Rute


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich kaufe so ziemlich alles beim Händler meines vertrauens...
Erstens kann ich dort alles anfassen und optisch begutachten (ich habs lieber in der Hand gehabt bevor ichs kauf) und zweitens gibs immer ein Käffchen und alle Neuigkeiten in meinem Gebiet was mich interessiert... :m

Kommt selten vor das ich mir online was besorge und wenn dann eigentlich immer ne "günstig" geschossene Auktion bei Ebay... |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

ebay war "früher" (kurz nachm Kaiser  ) mal richtig gut für Schnäppchen. Inzwischen, so mein Eindruck, ist "das Ding" zu einer zum Teil teuren Resteschleuder geworden. Da sind Angebote von Versendern und Händler vor Ort mitunter wesentlich attraktiver!


----------



## Perch-Noob (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Moin,

ich kaufe 50/50 online wie auch im Laden, ein neuer Knüppel oder eine Rolle sind im Netz doch deutlich günstiger zu haben als beim Händler vor Ort.

Gruß Lepi#h


----------



## vermesser (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Eins ist doch ganz klar: Umso mehr die "alten" Angler aussterben, umso mehr kleine Läden werden sterben. So sehr ich mit einem kleinen Händler mitfühlen kann...wenn er nicht hat, was ich will oder deutlich ist teurer ist, kauf ich online. Es ist doch meist so, daß ein kleiner Laden seine Marken und ein bißchen Kram hat, aber kaum spezielle Wünsche erfüllen kann. Bei allem guten Willen, wenn ich einen Snaps will, nützt es mir herzlich wenig, wenn es drei andere Mefoblinker gibt. Und wenn ich ne Slammer will, nutzen mir zig DAM Rollen ebensowenig. 

Teilweise ist es so, daß ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen hab, wenn ich mit ein paar Gummis aus dem Laden geh und 10 Euro lass...und nen Tag später für 100 Euro im Netz bestell. Aber ich möchte auch keine Kompromisse machen, wenn ich verhältnismäßig viel Geld für Gerät in die Hand nehm.

Und daß ein kleiner oder auch großer Händler mit dem quasi weltweiten Angebot im Netz nicht mithalten kann, ist auch völlig klar.


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Interessanter Fred,

in Angelläden kauf ich überhaupt nicht. 
1. zu teuer 
2. viel zu viele Dummschwätzer und zuviel Anglerlatein

Habe mal die letzten 1,5 bis 2 Jahre aufgebröselt:
- 100€ Gerlinger, reduzierte Ruten und Mono-Schnur
- 250€ weitere Onlineshops für Kescher, Spinnerbau, Wobblerbau, Stahlvorfächer, Klemmhülsen etc
- 80€ ebay-USA: PowerPro Schnur, Spinnerblätter
- 20€ ebay-China: Wirbel, Snaps
- 80€ ebay-Gebrauchtartikel: Multirolle
- 1100€ ebay-Gebraucht/Neue Artikel durch Auktion: Wobbler

Ich habe eigentlich genug von allem. Wenn ich aber mal nen Schnäppchen machen kann, tausche ich gern ein Teil gegen ein Höherwertigeres aus. Das aber nur wenn Ruten oder Rollen stark reduziert sind. Kunstköder kaufe ich generell nicht im Laden. Mehr als 5€ sehe ich auch nicht ein auszugeben. Also kommen nur Auktionen in betracht. Ich muss aber sagen, dass so um die 400 Wobbler habe und für alle meine Situationen gut ausgerüstet bin. Ist halt ne Sammelleidenschaft. -> Ich bin nicht gezwungen etwas neues zu kaufen, da ich alles habe. Da ich resistent gegen Werbung bin, brauche ich auch nicht jeden neusten Quatsch, der wieder schön geredet wird.  

Möchte mich den ebay-Meinungen anschließen: Verkäufer-Abzocke durch die hohen Gebühren. Dadurch sind nur Auktionen interessant. Andere Artikel sind in den üblichen Online-Shops bedeutend günstiger.

Interessant wäre mal eine Umfrage zu Neu/Gebrauchtkauf#h


----------



## wobbler68 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hallo

Ich kaufe nur in den verschiedenen Angelläden hier in der näheren Umgebung. 
Ich will meine Köder(Maden,Würmer) auch weiterhin hier vor Ort kaufen,Ware anfassen und testen.Auch den neusten klatsch und Fänge erfahren.
Ach ja ,Männer klatschen nicht, die Diskutieren.:g

Ein Ladenbesitzer erzählte mir mal ,das Sonntags morgens(7 Uhr)jemand bei ihm geklingelt hat um noch schnell Maden zu kaufen.#d
Derjenige erzählte  ihm dann ,das er am Samstag bei der Angeldomäne gewesen war.Dort wäre alles viel billiger als bei ihm.Und hat dort jede menge Geld gespart.Nur die Maden habe er vergessen.#q#q#q

Ob der seine Maden gekriegt hat?

Hier gibt es z.b. keine Shimamo Ruten ,bestimmte Gufi`s usw..Brauch ich nicht,mein Dealer hat genug alternativen ,die oftmals besser und günstiger sind.#6

Mfg
Alex


----------



## weserwaller (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Ich will meine Köder(Maden,Würmer) auch weiterhin hier vor Ort kaufen.
> 
> Ware anfassen und testen.




Mich gucken die dabei immer so blöde an :m


----------



## Doc Plato (21. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Mich gucken die dabei immer so blöde an :m



Die Würmer und Maden? |supergri


----------



## aalandi (22. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

angeln und angelrollen kaufe ich im angelladen muß sie in der hand
haben und probieren klein kram kaufe ich oft online .


----------



## Thxmpsxn (22. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Interessanter Fred,
> 
> in Angelläden kauf ich überhaupt nicht.
> 1. zu teuer
> ...


 
Jo die kenne ich, ich nenne Sie mal die "Kaffeetrinkerfraktion". Die standen in meinem Angelladen auch immer an der Ladentheke rum, eben mit ner Tasse Kaffee in der Hand und für fast jeden immer nen dummen Spruch parat, vor allem für Anfänger.#d


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Eins ist doch ganz klar: Umso mehr die "alten" Angler aussterben, umso mehr kleine Läden werden sterben. So sehr ich mit einem kleinen Händler mitfühlen kann...wenn er nicht hat, was ich will oder deutlich ist teurer ist, kauf ich online. Es ist doch meist so, daß ein kleiner Laden seine Marken und ein bißchen Kram hat, aber kaum spezielle Wünsche erfüllen kann. Bei allem guten Willen, wenn ich einen Snaps will, nützt es mir herzlich wenig, wenn es drei andere Mefoblinker gibt. Und wenn ich ne Slammer will, nutzen mir zig DAM Rollen ebensowenig.
> 
> Teilweise ist es so, daß ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen hab, wenn ich mit ein paar Gummis aus dem Laden geh und 10 Euro lass...und nen Tag später für 100 Euro im Netz bestell. Aber ich möchte auch keine Kompromisse machen, wenn ich verhältnismäßig viel Geld für Gerät in die Hand nehm.



Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor..also bei meinem Kleinkramhändler fürs "grobe" ist nach Plaudern,Maden,Würmern und 08/15 Sachen leider auch schon Schluss.Gummitechnisch so auf dem Stand der späten 80er.Ich würde ja gerne mehr kaufen...#c

Obwohl sich die "Grossen" da auch manchmal nicht mit Ruhm bekleckern.War letzte Woche mal beim berühmten Grossversand in Lüdinghausen,trotz Rutenwald nix gescheites gefunden,Gummiauswahl lachhaft und bei Fluorocarbon um die 0,24 gerade mal eine Marke vorrätig.Minisnaps Fehlanzeige.Ansonsten ausverkauft,ausverkauft und ach ja...ausverkauft.

Und Rollen die an der Schauwand "press" per Kabelbinder am Halter befestigt sind,entsprechen auch nicht wirklich meinen Vorstellungen vom begrabbeln einer Rolle.Haptik zum abgewöhnen,#d

Ok,wäre ich ein Freund von 100 g WG Teleknüppeln+0,40er Mono wäre es das Paradies.Das dürfte heutzutage das grosse Problem sein...zig Angelstile wollen befriedigt werden.Entweder grosse und gute(!) Auswahl als Vollsortiment oder halt der Laden für Spezialisten+Onlineshop.Der altbekannte,kleine Laden um die Ecke kann da auf Dauer einfach nicht mithalten.
Schade eigentlich

Bin nach dem mehr als ernüchterndem Besuch dann um die Ecke rüber nach Shadland,Premiere..schau an,schau an,lieber Gott,es gibt dich doch:Rute,Gummis etc.Klein aber fein!

Fündig auf ganzer Linie+ Fachkundige Beratung+ Gratisjigs!Hat mir sogar noch einen online Kauf bei Camo erspart.Keine Bange Jungs,nächste Bestellung kommt garantiert!Hinterher um 120 Ocken ärmer gewesen aber trotzdem(oder gerade deswegen?)gegrinst und gefreut wie besagtes Honigkuchenpferd


----------



## moppedx (23. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Bei mir ist das so:
30% ebay (gebraucht) außer Rollen-die haben sehr oft Macken und Fehler
30% allgemein im Internet-meist in den Sonderangeboten(z.B. gab's mal bei Gerlinger die Shimano Beastmaster Com. Float für 59€ im Ausverkauf.Bei mir im Angelladen um die Ecke mit "Rotem" Preisschild 189€!!!!!|uhoh: 
30% im Angelgeschäft-meist in Holland.Die haben meist die spezielleren Sachen.
10% in Foren


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Immerhin - trotz vielem Jammern mancher Händler vor Ort:
86% kaufen immer noch im Laden - zumindest teilweise..

Und wenn man dazu rechnet, dass viele Onlineshops auch noch Händlern  mit Ladengeschäften gehören, werden viele das Jammern mancher Händler nicht so recht vestehen wollen...

Wie viel dann der einzelne Händler mit seinen Besuchern umsetzt, wird dann wohl an seinem Geschock liegen, seine Zielgruppe zu bedienen..

Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch bemerkenswert, dass schon fast 15% direkt im Ausland kaufen und die "traditionellen" Wege über Importeur/Großhändler - Fachhandel - Kunde  so verkürzen....

Ebay hätt ich echt stärker eingeschätzt, wenn man aber auch so mitliest, scheint sich da Ebay wieder seinem ursprünglichen "Gedanken" anzunähern - privater Verkauf gebrauchter Dinge - und Ebayhändler eher nicht so stark zu sein - auch im Gegensatz zu den "Onlinefachhändlern"...

Und - wie auch bei fast jedem Thema rund ums Angeln - zeigt sich aich hier wieder:
Es gibt eben nicht "den (einen) Anglertyp"...

Es ist eine große Vielfalt, die man als Händler/Industrie nutzen oder ignorieren kann......


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Immerhin - trotz vielem Jammern mancher Händler vor Ort:
86% kaufen immer noch im Laden - zumindest teilweise..

Und wenn man dazu rechnet, dass viele Onlineshops auch noch Händlern  mit Ladengeschäften gehören, werden viele das Jammern mancher Händler nicht so recht vestehen wollen...

Wie viel dann der einzelne Händler mit seinen Besuchern umsetzt, wird dann wohl an seinem Geschock liegen, seine Zielgruppe zu bedienen..

Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch bemerkenswert, dass schon fast 15% direkt im Ausland kaufen und die "traditionellen" Wege über Importeur/Großhändler - Fachhandel - Kunde  so verkürzen....

Ebay hätt ich echt stärker eingeschätzt, wenn man aber auch so mitliest, scheint sich da Ebay wieder seinem ursprünglichen "Gedanken" anzunähern - privater Verkauf gebrauchter Dinge - und Ebayhändler eher nicht so stark zu sein - auch im Gegensatz zu den "Onlinefachhändlern"...

Und - wie auch bei fast jedem Thema rund ums Angeln - zeigt sich aich hier wieder:
Es gibt eben nicht "den (einen) Anglertyp"...

Es ist eine große Vielfalt, die man als Händler/Industrie nutzen oder ignorieren kann......


----------



## fordfan1 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Meist Angelsport Schirmer,weniger Askari.

Bei Lust auf nen schnellen Kauf gehts ab zum Örtlichen.


----------



## j0nas4tw (27. September 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Durch die rießen Auswahl in den Online Shops ist der örtliche Tackle Dealer meist nur zweite Wahl. Die Lieferzeiten sind meist so gering das man sich gut darauf einstellen kann, klar gibt es auch ab und zu ein paar Enttäuschungen 

Ich würde wegen der rießigen Produktpalette und dem leichten Vergleichsangebot immer online bestellen aber für den schnellen Einkauf einfach zum lokalen gehen 

Grüße!


----------



## Tarex (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Rute, Rolle und Schnur im örtlichen Shop, bei dem richtigen Mitarbeiter kann man mal am preis drehen  
Köder und anderes Zubehör mal bei Amazon mal bei Tackledealer je nachdem was die angebote hergeben


----------



## vermesser (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich bleibe dabei...das Einkaufsverhalten hat sich ganz einfach massiv geändert...wenn ich etwas bestimmtes will, kauf ich es online, anstatt die Alternative aus dem örtlichen Laden zu nehmen. Is einfach so...! Und viele Freunde von mir machen es genauso. Ich will eben nicht den nachgebauten Balzer oder Behr Effzett, ich will das Original...und das hat mein Händler zum Beispiel nicht. Ob es den Fisch interessiert |kopfkrat ?

Dazu kommt noch, daß online die Preise gut vergleichbar sind und man bei guten Shops auch sieht, was lieferbar ist...die Lieferzeit ist meistens zu vernachlässigen. Da kann man sich drauf einstellen. Oft genug ist es nächsten Tag da. Grad bei kleinen Spezialshops für bestimmte Angelarten.

Wenn ich mir das bei mir so ansehe, kaufen die "Alten" das meiste im Laden und lassen sich gern auch bequatschen. Dazu kommen dann noch selbsternannte "Experten", die vor Verkäufer und Publikum mit ihrem "Fachwissen" glänzen wollen und auch gern richtig Kohle im Laden lassen, ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben, was sie da kaufen. Die lassen sich dann auch gern vom noch "erpertigeren" Verkäufer den neuesten, tollsten Schrott andrehen, können aber teilweise nichtmal sauber Knoten binden, wenn man sie am Wasser trifft. Das betrifft dann besonders die "modischen Angelarten" wie Zander, Karpfen, Waller und Barsch...da sind Leute unterwegs, die können nicht stippen, rennen aber mit 500 Euro Kombis und Ködern ans Wasser, die für ganz andere Bedingungen gedacht sind.

Und dann gibts die "Normalos" wie mich, die ganz genau wissen, was sie wollen...das dann meist preisgünstigst online kaufen...und das Verbrauchsmaterial beim örtlichen Laden (da geh ich teilweise mit Einkaufsliste hin). Und oft genug habe ich mir vorgenommen, was im Laden zu kaufen, aber das gab es da nicht. 

Zunehmend erwische ich mich auch dabei, daß ich selbst Stahlvorfächer und Wirbel bestelle...natürlich nicht einzeln, aber wenn man eh einkauft...

Ich bedaure die örtlichen Läden teilweise echt...selbst mit aller Mühe können sie mit dem Online Angebot weder preislich noch in der Auswahl mithalten.

Letzlich sehe ich bei den örtlichen Läden das gleiche wie im Elektronik Bereich...wenige große Ketten auf der grünen Wiese...ein paar wenige kleine Fachgeschäfte mit Stammkunden vor Ort...und ganz viel online.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Sonstige (Erklärung im Thread wäre da nett)
-> Rutenbaushop. 
Die haben eben gerade kein Angelgeschäft oder keins mehr dabei. Ist inzwischen mehr so ne Art Baumarkt für Selbermacher! :m

ebay empfinde ich als zunehmend immer schlechter.
Entweder es ist ordentlich, aber teurer, als wenn man direkt in den Onlineshops sucht, oder die angebotene Ware ist doch arg minderwertig bis Schrott. 

Am besten finde ich inzwischen Onlineshops div. Arten inklusive anständiger Telefonbedienung zum nachfragen, da klappt alles am besten.
Ja das alte Dinges :q wo man einfach reinspricht und es laut raustönt, braucht kein Handy oder sowas sein!  Natürlich stressfrei Festnetz mit Flatrate.


----------



## 42er barsch (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

hi,

beim lebendköderkauf kommt man(n) am  tackle-dealer nicht drumherum.

ebay ist gut für so manches schnäpchen.

bei "xyz.com" ist manches, trotz versandkosten, günstiger als in good old germany.

last but not least ist in internet-foren auch gutes, gebrauchtes gerät zu erwerben
 und so mancher user ( als verkäufer ) kommt einem ( als käufer )in einer misslichen lage so entgegen das man  doch noch an das gute im menschen erinnert wird.

ist mir gerade kürzlich in einem anderen forum beim erwerb einer feederute wiederfahren.

gruss


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hi,

kaufe nur im Angelgeschäft ein. Ich will die Sachen sehen und anfassen. Schon so manches Dingens das online ganz gut aussah entpuppte sich "in echt" als nicht so ganz nach meinem Geschmack. 

Zudem hat man im Geschäft auch Beratung, oder einjfach ein nettes Gespräch. Bei der elektrobucht oder Onlineläden kann man ja nicht fragen wo gerade "was geht".

Ich habe drei Stammläden:
1: klassischer kleiner Laden eine ortschaft weiter
2: Filiale einer Angelmarktkette in der benachbarten Großstadt
3: großer Laden in Gewässerreicher Gegend, nicht weit von der Arbeit

LG Anderl


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Mal wieder unsere Abstimmungen in Erinnerung bringen....


----------



## gaerbsch (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



Channa_bavaricus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kaufe nur im Angelgeschäft ein. Ich will die Sachen sehen und anfassen. Schon so manches Dingens das online ganz gut aussah entpuppte sich "in echt" als nicht so ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
> 
> ...


 

Lass dich im Angelladen beraten, fass alles mal an, halt ein nettes pläuschen und trink ein Käffchen. Danach gehst du ins Internet, vergleichst die Preise und sparst richtig viel Kohle... Leider Realität...


----------



## Knurrha(h)nno (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

dacht ich mir, lieg im Trend. Teils Online, teils beim Dealer des Vertrauens. War auch schon im stationären Vertrieb von einem großen Online-Händler (namen sag ich hier nicht #c ) - geht gar nicht, da war ich schwer enttäuscht.
Auch schon beim Händler in New York gekauft, eine Multirolle Preis 250$, der war ganz entsetzt, dass ich keine Schnur drauf wollte, hat mir dann ne 1000yard Spule mitgegeben und gesagt: alles inklusive. Das wiederum wollt mir dann der Zoll nicht glauben |gr: 
Sehr gern bin ich auf Messen - mit Handy lässt sich dann sehr schnell überprüfen, ob der angebotene Artikel wirklich ein Schnappi ist und was soll ich sagen - oft ist er es ...
Thomas


----------



## joso (25. Januar 2013)

*Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Hier in Hamburg gab es einen Angelladen der nach 208 Jahren und 6 Genarationen, im Januar 2013 geschlossen hat.

Aus Altersgründen und weil es keinen Nachfolger gibt, so die Begründung. Einen Nachfolger zu finden sei wohl sehr schwierig, weil das Internett einen großen Teil zum Konkurenzkampf bei trägt. Viele Kunden gehen zwar gerne ins Fachgeschäft um sich dort beraten zu lassen, aber setzen sich dann gerne zu Hause hin, um dann Preise im Internett zu vergleichen und dann dort zu kaufen.

ich persönlich finde es nicht nur einfach sch...... und unfair dem Einzelhandel gegenüber, sondern höre/lese auch immer wieder von Problemen bei Reklamation. Ich denke erst wenn auch der letzte Laden schliesst, werden sehr viele merken wie schön doch die gute alte Zeit war. 

Ich persönlich kaufe Grundsätzlich im Fachgeschäft, auch wenn ich manchmal 1-2 € mehr bezahle, bekomme ich doch von meinen Takledaeler oft wieder mal was mit was ich Inernett noch nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Sehe ich genauso. Ich kaufe auch in 2-3 verschiedenen Läden vor Ort (ok, einer ist bisschen weiter weg).

Hab in meinem Leben 3x Online bestellt. Da war es dann aber so, dass die Teile im Laden 9,5 Euro und Online 4,7 Euro gekostet haben (!) und auch bei dem Rest der Laden unverschämt teurer war. Eine Zeit haben wir das noch mitgemacht, aber bei einem Produkt (sweetner für Boilies) wurde das Produkt bei jeder Neubestellung teurer. Da war dann auch für uns Schluss...


----------



## grubenreiner (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Sofern möglich kaufe ich alles beim Händler vor Ort.
Nur wenn ich spezielle Dinge brauche die keiner meiner beiden Händler besorgen kann bestelle ich im Inet - spezielle Ruten oder Rollen aus England z.B..

Und das beraten lassen und dann doch im Inet kaufen ist absolut unter aller Sau, wird aber immer dreister. Wir haben einen Einzelhandelsbetrieb und es kam schon vor dass mich tatsächlich jemand nach einer halben Stunde Beratung fragt ob ich ihm nicht die Artikelnummer geben könnte, dann würde er es über Amazon bestellen.....gehts noch!?! Und da soll man als Verkäufer dann freundlich bleiben.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Und das beraten lassen und dann doch im Inet kaufen ist absolut unter aller Sau, wird aber immer dreister. Wir haben einen Einzelhandelsbetrieb und es kam schon vor dass mich tatsächlich jemand nach einer halben Stunde Beratung fragt ob ich ihm nicht die Artikelnummer geben könnte, dann würde er es über Amazon bestellen.....gehts noch!?! Und da soll man als Verkäufer dann freundlich bleiben.....



Ich würde solchen Leuten Hausverbot geben. Dann sollen die auch über Amazon ihre Würmer und Maden bestellen. Oder mal ne Packung Haken/Powerbait/Schnur usw. wenns schnell gehen muss.


----------



## Gsxr.fighter (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Ich kaufe alles im Einzelhandel, da ich mir die Sachen gern vorher anschaue, und auch in die Hand nehme.

Da ist es mir zu Doof im Internet, zuschicken lassen, und bei nicht gefallen wieder zurück schicken...

Ich geh da lieber zum Stammhändler, in Niebüll. Angelsport Pörksen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Wenn ich Geld wie Heu hätte, würd' ich dort kaufen wo es nett ist(Laden).

Da dem aber nicht so ist, und ich mir Nettigkeiten - die mir selbst auch nicht zuteil werden -  nicht leisten kann, muss ich dort kaufen wo es günstig ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Franky (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Angelgerätehändler sind in meinem direkten Einzugsgebiet rar... Der nächstgelegene UND größere Laden ist gute 16 km / 20 Autominuten entfernt. Der nächstgrößere ist dann rund 60 km / 45 Autominuten (Autobahn) entfernt. 
Obwohl die Auswahl und Preise nicht übertrieben sind, so bekomme ich nicht alles dort. Haken (VMC), Gummiköder sowie einige Ruten und Rollen kriege ich da problemlos, auch zu guten Preisen, aber "Spezialzeug" (div. Schnüre, Meeresangelbedarf) gibts aus verständlichen Gründen dort nicht.
Daher bleibt mir auch in diesen Fällen nur der Onlinekauf, wie auch bei speziellen Sonderangeboten (wie man sie hier im Forum ab und an findet).


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719


----------



## joso (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Ich denke es gibt immer Ausnahmen, ich hab auch schon im Internett bestellt, weil mein Takledaeler für ein Zelt 400,00 € haben wollte, was ich im Internett für 240,00 € bekommen hab. Oder wenn es sachen sind die nur schwer zu bekommen sind, kann ich alles gut Nach voll ziehen. 

Aber wenn ich im Laden stehe, jemand rein kommt, sich eine Rolle für 50,00 € zeigen lässt. Ich den jenigen nach einigen Wochen am Wasser wieder treffe und der mir dann erzählt, dass der die Rolle 5,00 € günstiger im Netz gefunden hat. Dann schwillt mir der Hals an, weil wenn ich das Porto dann noch dazu rechne, ist die Rolle eventuell doch noch teurer, auch wenn dort sowieso noch andere sachen bestellt wurden, kann ich das denn nicht mehr verstehen.


----------



## zanderzone (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Ich kaufe fast alles beim Händler. Der ist sogar teilweise noch günstiger als die Onlineshops. Doch meine Köder bestelle ich alle übers Netz, da mein Händer nicht die Auswahl und Köder hat, die ich immer fische. Aber das weiss er auch.. Vorallem gehe ich gerne zu ihm, da man dort noch nen Kaffee bekommt und ne Runde plaudern kann. Und Ruten und Rollen kann er alles besorgen, was es im Netz auch gibt. Habe mir meine Greys Prowla Platinum auch bei ihm gekauft. Im Netz am günstigsten für 139 € zu bekommen, er hat se mir für 95 € verkauft.


----------



## joso (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719



Thomas, ich hatte mit der Suchfunktion über 

"wo kauft ihr ein"

geschaut, aber nichts gefunden. Wenn du den Tröödt vieleicht damit reinschieben kannst, ich wollte nicht ein Thema zum xxx neu eröffnen.


----------



## vermesser (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Das Problem is hauptsächlich, daß ich erstmal einen ordentlichen Laden haben muss, um dort zu kaufen!! Und der muss annehmbare Preise haben.
Um mal bei meinem Heimatort zu bleiben: Es gibt einen kleinen, der teuer ist und nichts hat...is raus. Dann gibts noch einen kleinen, der den Grundbedarf deckt, aber bei Ruten und Rollen nix spezielles und schon gar nicht wirklich Auswahl hat. Trotzdem geh ich da gern hin, kauf mal Kunstköder, Schnur, Kleinkram und greif Tipps ab...der Typ is nett und kennt sich rundrum recht gut aus. Die Preise sind mäßig, aber teils verhandelbar.
Und dann gibts noch einen großen Laden, der hat zwar viel, aber so richtig auch nix...spezieller Meereskram, Mefozeug...Fehlanzeige...und bei Ruten und Rollen fehlen meine bevorzugten Marken und es klafft eine Lücke zwischen billig und High End.
Ich will doch als fortgeschrittener Angler nicht immer das, was beim Händler rumliegt, sondern habe Sonderwünsche, wenn ich was kaufe. Und Geld wie Heu hab ich auch nicht...

Der nächste Angelladen, der mich zufrieden stellt, ist gute 60 km weg...

Also bestell ich online, krieg es zur Tür oder zur Arbeit und preiswerter bin ich auch noch.

Man bedenke bitte auch, daß viele Online-Anbieter auch Läden haben...also nicht jeder Online-Kauf schädigt die kleineren Läden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*



joso schrieb:


> Thomas, ich hatte mit der Suchfunktion über
> 
> "wo kauft ihr ein"
> 
> geschaut, aber nichts gefunden. Wenn du den Tröödt vieleicht damit reinschieben kannst, ich wollte nicht ein Thema zum xxx neu eröffnen.



Gerne, mach mich gleich dran...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Ich kaufe überwiegend im Internet, wenn ich größere Anschaffungen mache. Das hat einfach viel mehr Vorteile als ein normaler Angelladen....2 Wochen Rückgaberecht, günstigere Preise, viel mehr Auswahl...

Ich habe hier auch kaum eine andere Wahl als online zu bestellen. Der einzige Angelladen in der Nähe hat in meinen Augen fast nur "B- Ware" Da ist zu 75% nur Ramsch. Dazu sind etwa 50% der Ruten völlig verstaubt und verdreckt, teilweise sogar auch etwas beschädigt...Fachpersonal sucht man auch vergeblich...Das brauche ich als Kunde, der für viele Dinge locker mal 50%-100% mehr zahlt als im Internet nicht.

Für mich ist der Laden in erster Linie eine Kartenausgabestelle. Köder und ab und zu Bleie und Haken werden mitgenommen, sonst normalerweise nichts.

Natürlich ist das Internet starke Konkurrenz für die örtlichen Läden, aber ich sage mal wer sich als Ladeninhaber nicht an der Zeit orientiert hat selber Schuld. Es gibt einige Läden, die nebenbei auch im Internet verkaufen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hier noch die weiteren Abstimmungen, falls einer danach sucht..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*

Das Problem der kleinen Einzelhändler (ich rede hier nicht von Gerlinger & Co.) ist neben dem Preis die Breite des Angebots.

Ich kaufe alle "großen Sachen" im Internet, schaue aber im Prinzip immer wieder beim Händler um die Ecke vorbei, um den am Leben zu halten. Rational betrachtet bekomme ich da aber schlechtere Qualität zum höheren Preis.

Ich habe ihn mal gefragt, warum er als Rollen z.B. nur die Teile von Balzer & Co. hat und keine Okuma. Antwort: Okuma würde einen von ihm nicht erreichbaren Mindestjahresumsatz fordern.
Gleiches mit Ruten. Ich kaufe keine Jenzi & Co. Die guten Marken werden von den kleinen Läden aber nicht geführt.

Ich habe im Laden vorgestern eine Wurfschaufel mit kurzem Griff gekauft. Preis zusammen 14 €, Schaufel aus Plastik. Im Internet bekäme ich für 10 € eine Metallausführung.

Wie gesagt: Ich stütze meinen Händler vor Ort bewusst. Rational gesehen wird aber keiner von den kleinen Läden die kommenden 10 Jahre überleben. Noch dazu in meiner Gegend, wo der Gerlinger 30 Autominuten entfernt sitzt.


----------



## Mendez (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich kaufe beim Händler das Wichtige wie Ruten und Rollen sowie etwas Kleinkram wie Drillinge, Bleie,Snaps,Wirbel. Bis jetzt habe ich auch meine Rollen immer bespulen lassen. Im Netz kaufe ich vorwiegend Köder und Jigs, da mein Händler wenig Auswahl hat. Sonst würde ich nur dort kaufen. Ich weiß, wenn es ein Problem gibt, wird es sofort erledigt. Umgetaucht,repariert was immer notwendig ist. Ich kann auch nach 4 Wochen die Ware zurückgeben. Ohne Probleme. Dazu gibt es immer ein produktives Gespräch, einige Tipps und gepflegtes Schnacken dazu. Wie eine große Familie halt.


----------



## Raubfisch (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

klingt nach angelcenter holsteinische schweiz


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr euer Angelgeschir*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ich stütze meinen Händler vor Ort bewusst. Rational gesehen wird aber keiner von den kleinen Läden die kommenden 10 Jahre überleben. Noch dazu in meiner Gegend, wo der Gerlinger 30 Autominuten entfernt sitzt.



Bei all dem Fachhändler Sterben muss man aber auch sagen, das oftmals die Händler selber Schuld haben.

Ich kenne auch Händler, die arrogant und überheblich sowie unfreundlich zu den Kunden waren. Komischerweise fuhren die Leute dann an dem Laden vorbei und weitere 15 Km, um sich ihre Maden, Würmer und alle anderen Sachen zu kaufen. Die Insolvenz war dann nur eine Frage der Zeit.

In 3 Angelläden bin ich drin gewesen, die hatten sowenig Gerät da, da hätte man nicht einmal alles für einen Aal Ansitz zusammen bekommen. Solch eine traurige Umgebung verlässt man dann auch sofort wieder.

Also bei all de Konkurrenz aus dem Internet muss man auch immer dran denken, das es eine Menge Angelgerätehändler gibt, welche einfach im falschen Beruf sind und dann letztlich auch wieder verschwinden.

Und nicht zuletzt fördern solche Leute auch den anonymen Internet Kauf. Wenn ich hier nur Läden hätte, wo ich auf Teufel komm raus nicht hin wollen würde, dann würd ich auch nur Online bestellen.


----------



## voidwalker (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ganz klar:

Askari ♥

www.angelsport.de


----------



## kickman223 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

War mal bei einem Händler mittlergröße mit Internetshop. Verkäufer hat sich als bester Angler im Umkreis vorgestelt. Nunja da wurde mir als erste eine 300 Euro Rolle in die Hand gedrückt, und mir vermittelt das ich nur mit sch..... Fische. Alles von oben herrab erzählt. Nunja habe meinen Gutschein für 100m nanofil eingelöst, und bin gefahren. Werde dort auch nicht wieder erscheinen, es sei den es gibt wieder was umsonst.|kopfkrat


----------



## Astarod (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Gerade teure Sachen,wie Ruten,Rollen und Schnur kaufe ich nur im Netz.
Ich muß keine Rolle (begrabbeln) um dann ne Menge mehr zu bezahlen!

Gruß
Asta


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Kaufe seit mehr als 20 Jahre Kunstköder in den Staaten ein, sind/waren dort immer unschlagbar günstig.
Größer Anschaffungen habe ich immer im Angelshop um die Ecke eingekauft. Habe auch das Glück, das 2x Fishermans Partner, Askari und Germantakel in unmittelbarer Nachbarschft zu haben.

Möchte gerne meine neuen Rollen mal im Laden probekurbeln, eine Angelrute in die Hand nehmen und prüfen. Kaufe keine Angelrute/Rolle wegen Ersparnis von 10 - 20€ im Internet.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Ich für meinen Teil kaufe Überwiegend beim Örtlichen Händler. Mal davon abgesehen dass ich dort fast alles bekomme ,können Artikel die nicht am Lager sind auch bestellt werden,dauert nicht länger als wenn ich es Bestelle kostet mich aber kein Porto.
Ganz davon abgesehen dass jeder Besuch auch zum Klönen genutzt wird.
Bestelle ab und an auch mal was bei Askari und Co aber das waren in den letzten 5 Jahren vielleicht 3 Bestellungen.
Blättere aber gerne in den Katalogen

Mfg Sascha


----------



## Mendez (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> klingt nach angelcenter holsteinische schweiz



Natürlich bei Michael, wo sonst


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich kaufe eigentlich nur noch in Onlineshops.
Meistens sind es dann auch eher größere Bestellungen, die ich 2 oder 3 mal im Jahr mache. 
Der Grund dafür ist die wesentlich bessere Auswahl an Angelgeräten und Ködern, die mir der örtliche Angelhändler einfach nicht bieten kann.
Der einzige Laden, dem ich ab und zu einen Besuch abstatte, ist Angel Ussat in Dortmund.


----------



## Ercaneki (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

90% online- würde auch lieber den örtlichen händler unterstützen allerdings kann ich deren preisgestaltung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Da wird einem z.b ne stella 2500 um 680,-- angeboten!??
und die muß erst bestellt werden....


----------



## ayron (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Mal so mal so......

Gummies kauf ich meist im netz, da bei vielen Händler alles über Balzersortiment / Kopytos / Fox nicht zu bekommen ist.


Ruten / Rollen / Schnur je nach dem bei welchem Laden.....
Es gibt läden da zahlt man für das Geflecht 2€/100m mehr, das ist dann ok.
Es gibt aber auch Läden, da fühlt man sich direkt abgezockt:q

Wenn man mal beim Händler vor Ort ist geht immer was mit ,so bekommt er auch sein Brot.
Letztlich erst beim Händler noch schnell ein paar Sachen für den Fopu geholt.

Wo ich in letzter Zeit immer ohne alles rausgehe ist Bode..... die haben im Moment nichts gescheites da.....leider ......dabei hab ich noch 25€ Guthaben:q


----------



## Moringotho (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

sers,

meine einkäufe sind relativ verteilt.

jährlicher einkauf beim händler meines vertrauens (ja, ich fahre seid meinem umzug 300 km dafür...).
ansonsten über seinen onlineshop bzw dringende kleinigkeiten bei den händlern in meiner umgebung.
stöbere auch immer mal gern bei ebay um "ersatzteile" oder
auch neue "gebrauchte" als ersatz zu bekommen.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Neu Allrounder (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Kommt drauf an was.
Köder und Zubehör in eBay und online Shop
Rollen das selbe.
Ruten eher, beim Händler.


----------



## Kotzi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Viel beim Händler, wenn er was nicht hat dann bestell ich im Internet.
So zb letztens die Yasei Aori, die konnte der Händler wegen den 
"netten" Handelsbedingungen von Shimano auch nicht einfach nachbestellen.

Wenn ich mich vorher im Internet schlau mache was ich will kaufe ich es auch wenn vorhanden beim Händler, wenn nicht muss halt bestellt werden.


----------



## Esox60 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

#hHi.

Kleinzeug , Schnur , etc kaufe ich immer beim Händler.
Bei großen Anschaffungen, ist erstmal die verfügbarkeit wichtig.
Ich nehme meine Rute für 20,00€ mehr, lieber gleich mit nach Hause. Wenn der Preisunterschied aber dann in Richtung 30,00€ und mehr geht , kaufe ich auch lieber im Netz.

Aber eines geht gar nicht:
Beim Händler beraten lassen, und im Netz bestellen.
Das finde ich unhöflich und unfair.

LG Frank


----------



## Mikey3110 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Rollen, Ruten und größere Kleinteilbestellungen ordere ich eigentlich (uneigentlich auch) nur bei Ebay und E-Shops...
Das liegt aber daran, dass ich beim nächsten Händler einfach nicht die Sachen bekomme, die ich gerne hätte und dieser einfach zu teuer ist. Und für eine Doiyo-Waschi-Jappi-Concept Ninjin-Rute leg ich nicht den doppelten Internetpreis hin...|kopfkrat 
 Ich mag´s auch nicht, wenn mir was aufgeschwatzt wird.


----------



## jörg 49 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich habe mich zu diesem Thema schon mal geäusert,und bis Gestern war auch alles gut.Seit Anfang Januar wußte ich das mein Angelshop zu macht.Leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen,na ja Schade.Ich habe mich nochmal richtig mit dem Nötigsten eingedeckt (Bleie,Schnur,Posen,Wirbel,
usw.)die Preise waren erst um40% und später sogar um 60% gesenkt.Für den Moment war das gut, aber jetzt muß ich wohl wieder bei Askari Bestellen , oder es . auch mal Online versuchen  denn einfach mal so Maden holen geht nicht mehr,denn der weg zum nächsten Händler ist mit hin und zurück  ca.70 Km zu weit und zu teuer.Gut,die Maden bekommt man auch woanders.Ich habe mich nun mit einigen Angelfreunden aus meinem Verein zusammen getan ,die noch älter als ich sind,und kein Internet haben,oder damit nicht zurecht kommen.Jetzt eine Frage an alle die das Lesen,und Erfahrung mit Online Bestellen haben.Bei welchem Anbieter kauft Ihr gut und günstig ein,wie  zufrieden seit Ihrdamit.Ich freue mich auf ein paar Antworten von Euch.

                              Mfg. Jörg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Finde Askari recht gut und günstig. Das ist allerdings nicht immer so. Habe mir letztens z. B. ne Winkelpicker geholt für 50 Euro gesamt.

http://www.ms-angelshop.de/Angelrut...272-5-15-Winckle-Picker--2-70-m-5---15-g.html

Das kostet die bei Askari:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...l-avocet-winckle-picker-angelruten/detail.jsf

+ Versand
+ Sperrgutzuschlag

Vorteil bei Askari wäre die Option der Blitzlieferung. Die haben das vor einigen Wochen umgestellt. 24h Service bedeutet nun das die Lieferung auch am nächsten Tag eintrifft und nicht mehr das die Bestellung nur innerhalb 24h versendet wird.

Man sollte Artikel in verschiedenen Shops immer vergleichen, teilweise gibts schon ziemliche Preisunterschiede. Habe auch schon öfter bei AS Angelwelt bestellt (meistens per Amazon) und war immer zufrieden. Ware war gut und die Paketlaufzeit betrug bisher immer einen Tag. Gelegentlich bestelle ich aber auch in eher unbekannten Shops, dann aber mit Nachnahme (Sicherheit)


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



jörg 49 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zu diesem Thema schon mal geäusert,und bis Gestern war auch alles gut.Seit Anfang Januar wußte ich das mein Angelshop zu macht.Leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen,na ja Schade.Ich habe mich nochmal richtig mit dem Nötigsten eingedeckt (Bleie,Schnur,Posen,Wirbel,
> usw.)die Preise waren erst um40% und später sogar um 60% gesenkt.Für den Moment war das gut, aber jetzt muß ich wohl wieder bei Askari Bestellen , oder es . auch mal Online versuchen  denn einfach mal so Maden holen geht nicht mehr,denn der weg zum nächsten Händler ist mit hin und zurück  ca.70 Km zu weit und zu teuer.Gut,die Maden bekommt man auch woanders.Ich habe mich nun mit einigen Angelfreunden aus meinem Verein zusammen getan ,die noch älter als ich sind,und kein Internet haben,oder damit nicht zurecht kommen.Jetzt eine Frage an alle die das Lesen,und Erfahrung mit Online Bestellen haben.Bei welchem Anbieter kauft Ihr gut und günstig ein,wie  zufrieden seit Ihrdamit.Ich freue mich auf ein paar Antworten von Euch.
> 
> Mfg. Jörg



www.gerlinger.de hat auch einen kostenlosen Katalog für Leute ohne Internet. Top Laden mit guten Lieferzeiten und top Ersatzteilversorgung. Preise sind auch gut. Wer googelt findet auch günstigere Preise bei kleineren Händlern. Von Askari bin ich ganz weg...


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ganz ehrlich Jörg. Fahr die 70km. Je nachdem was du für ein Auto hast,  kostet das !!in der Regel!! maximal 2-3€ mehr als die Versandkosten - so  ein Vereinsausflug zum nächsten größeren Angelladen kann ja auch ganz nett sein ;-)  

Mit den  Onlineshops ist es wie mit allem. Es könnten hier sicherlich 500 Leute  positive Erfahrungen wieder geben und 500 negative. Solange alles läuft  ist das immer super, allerdings ist es dann schon mit Ärger und Zeit  verbunden, wenn man dann etwas kauft und es defekt kommt, bzw falsch  geliefert wird. Da ist der Zeitaufwand den du hast um z.b. nach Leipzig zu fahren deutlich geringer als Stunden im Internet zu verbringen um x-Preise zu vergleichen und nachher dann noch im schlechtesten Fall das zurücksenden kannst.
Zumal du ja nicht nur für dich schauen möchtest, bzw sollst...kommt da was falsch an hast dann auch noch das Sprichwort "Undank ist der Welten Lohn" auf deiner Seite #d

Kann aber auch super laufen und man hat nie Probleme, es werden sicher noch ein zwei Beiträge kommen, dann hast was zum vergleichen und kannst das dann abwägen. Ich selbst kaufe nur noch (nach einigem HickHack - das würde den Rahmen sprengen das auszuführen...) vor Ort und fahre damit einfach super.


----------



## Don-Machmut (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*



jörg 49 schrieb:


> Jetzt eine Frage an alle die das Lesen,und Erfahrung mit Online Bestellen haben.Bei welchem Anbieter kauft Ihr gut und günstig ein,wie  zufrieden seit Ihrdamit.Ich freue mich auf ein paar Antworten von Euch.
> 
> Mfg. Jörg




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175480

|laola:


----------



## luxemburger (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hallo Bin auch schon àlterer Jahrgang und kaufe sehr viel über Versand. Bin auch kein Krack auf Internet,aber ich sage Dir aus Erfahrung dass es sich lohnt. Beispiel:Will das erste Mal auf Xfisch angeln.,welche Rute werde ich mir kaufen? Du gehst in einen neuen Laden findest eine Auswahl an Ruten ,teure ,weniger teure ,gute und weniger gute. Zwischen zwei anderen Kunden wird dich der Verkäufer kurz beraten,wenn er dich nicht kennt,und wenn du Pech hast wird er dir auch noch einen Ladenhüter verkaufen. Nicht auf alle Verkaüfer zutreffent. Habe oft gesehen dass Leute schlecht,oder gar nicht beraten wurden. ZB      Ich habe letzte Woche 2 neue Karpfenruten gekauft .,bin ein vielseitiger Angler habe die letzten Jahre aber nur gelegentlich auf Karpfen geangelt ,war nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden was K Ruten betrifft.     Habe mir zuerst im Internet bei den verschiedenen Anbietern die verschiedenen Modelle mit den dazu gehörigen Komentaren angesehn. Hersteller kennt man ja. Habe mir ein paar Ruten markiert,und dann im Netz nach allem gesucht,was ich von Tests der Ruten finden konnte,und habe dann erst gekauft. Das ist für mich der grosse Vorteil.Kann auch Preisvergleich machen.Ich bin im Ausland und kaufe trotzdem bei Deutschen Anbietern.Meine Käufe mache ich bei Angelzentrale Herrieden  und Nordfisch ,immer gut beraten und noch nie Probleme Ps:Manche liefern ab einer Summe versandfrei in Deutshland.Hoffe dass das dich anspannt was neues zu probieren.Habe noch 10 Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel als Du. Gruss aus Lux


----------



## Pinguin (17. März 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich finde diese Art der Befragung sehr gut.
Da ich sehr freiheitsliebend bin, findet sich
das auch in meinem Kaufverhalten wieder.
Ich nutze die gesamten benannten Möglichkeiten
der Information und des Einkaufs von Angelgerät
und Zubehör.
Meine persönliche Meinung tendiert aber in Richtung
Internet. Der Grund hierfür, eine bessere, schnellere,
umpfangreichere Information über Neuheiten, deren
Qualität, Preisgestaltung und der Austausch mit anderen
Angelfreunden. Dies bezüglich ein uneinholbarer Vorteil für
die neuen Medien. Ist doch auch ein schöner Grund mit
Euch auf diese Weise zu kommunzieren.
Petri Heil Pinguin #h


----------



## Hechters (17. März 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hallo Gemeinde,

also ich bestelle meine Kleinteile online.
Ruten, Rollen und Schnüre beim Händler meines Vertrauens.
Möchte diese gerne selber in der Hand halten und testen.


----------



## Carphunter83 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich kaufe mein Sachen nur im Hechtfreunde Angelzentrum Münsterland. Der Laden ist mit der Beste,
da kriegt man auf jeden Fall ne vernümftige Beratung. :vik:


----------



## Aalbubi (5. April 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Kleinkram kaufe ich immer beim Dealer der Nähe.
Doch bei Sachen wie der Rute und Rolle gehe ich getrost Online einkaufen, da bei meinem Dealer die Sachen meist das zweifache kosten (Okuma Powerliner 99 €).


----------



## x2it (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

In der Regel kaufe ich meine Sachen vom Angelhändler, also Ruten Vorfächer etc. Andere "Kleinigkeiten" wie Anti-Tangle-Booms, Posen oder neue Sachen zum Ausprobieren kaufe ich gerne bei Ebay. Angelköder bestelle ich vereinzelt auch aus dem Ausland, ansonsten meistens gebraucht oder auch im Angelladen!


----------



## Schuppi 56 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Also einkaufen ist immer eine Vertrauensache und Ware muss man sehen und bei ruten entscheidet die Harmonie mit Rolle und in de r hand liegen sowie Aktion .
Bei Ebay nur Sammler Ruten Von DAM und lte DAM Rollen 
lg


----------



## Christian1987S (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Bei Ebay habe ich jetzt bei unserem User Neptunmaster ein paar schöne Wobble geschossen. Da tut es nicht ganz so weh wenn das Wasser ihn behält.
Ansonsten würde ich sagen 5% Angelladen (beschränkt sich auf Köder wie Maden, Bienenmaden)
Würmer versuche ich meistens selbst zu buddeln.
Ansonsten Zubehör bei Angelgeräte Bode, schnell, einfach, zuverlässig. 

Ruten und Rollen habe ich zur Zeit noch so viele das ich zur Zeit nichts neues brauche. Dafür würde ich vllt in den örtlichen Angelladen fahren oder vllt nach Köln und mir dort einen Laden suchen und das direkt mit einem Ausflug an den Rhein verbinden oder zum spazieren gehen am Rhein.


----------



## Maifliege (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Kaufe überwiegend wenn ich Zeit habe. Also im Urlaub. 6 Wochen im Jahr in DK, da bleibt einiges auf der Strecke. Preis? Ich grabbel auch lieber vorher ´rum, dafür zahl ich dann ja auch. Mit Fliegenbindematerialien online bin ich schon "auf den Bauch" gefallen. 
Wenn die Ausrüstung mal komplett und gut ist (ein langer langer und teurer Weg bis dahin) brauchts nur noch kurzlebige Verbrauchsgüter oder mal ne neue Wathose, die vorher anprobiert gehört. Dann natürlich auch dort gekauft. 
Läden vor Ort sind wichtig, die Standorte sollen fühlen das wir Fischer dort Geld lassen. Daher "sponsere" ich in gewissen Umfang obwohl ich weiß, dass es andernorts oder im Netz billiger geht.


----------



## Jens Friedrich (10. April 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

M&R Tackle
Angelzentrale Herridien
Falle Fischertreff
666 Baits
Boilie & More


----------



## Micky WAF- (10. April 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Hallo zusammen, |wavey:

  ich kaufe meine Sachen bei Cajo Angelsport in Münster. Wurde dort immer sehr, sehr gut beraten und bin sehr zufrieden. Und habe letzte Woche beim Frühlingsfest den ersten Preis in der Verlosung gewonnen  eine super Liege fürs nachtangeln


----------



## Burggraf (10. April 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Kaufe bis auf Rute und Rolle alles Online.Ebay und Onlineshops verschiedener Händler.
Die Auswahl an Angelgeschäften bei uns vor Ort ist nicht gerade berauschend,müßte sonst immer nach Frankfurt fahren.
So kann ich mir auf der Couch alles ansehen und wenns gefällt bestelle ich.

Viele Grüße
Burggraf


----------



## Vitalitasia (28. September 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich gehe immer im Angelgeschäft in der Nähe einkaufen. 
Hat alles was man hier in der Gegend braucht und wenn Bedarf an speziellem Gerät ist wirds auch mal bestellt. 
Außerdem bekommt man da auch mal was von anderen Vereinen aus der Umgebung mit oder was denn so alles gefangen wurde. 
Preislich kann der Laden mit allen Onlineshops mithalten. Da ist fast kein Unterschied. 
Sollte mal ne Rute 20€ teurer sein machts der Umgang und die Beratung sowie der super Service wieder wett. Ist halt was anderes wenn ich n Problem mit nem Gerät hab und einfach in den Laden geh und man nach ner Lösung sucht wie wenn ich zig Emails hin und her schreiben muss weil der Händler irgendwo am Arsch der Welt sitzt.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. September 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

90% im Fachgeschäft. Wenn es aber um spezielle Sachen ( Köder, Klamotten, weil die in meiner Größe meist nicht vorrätig ist u.s.w) dann im Netz.


----------



## olaft64 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Mittlerweile kaufe ich Ruten vor Ort- anfassen und Reklamationsfälle machen dies vorteilhaft. Rolle sowohl als auch. 

Massive Ersparnisse scheinen vor allem im Verschleißteile-Bereich möglich- habe gerade bei 10 Futterkörben 11 € gespart- identische Ware...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Maas-runner94 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Ich bin mit dem Händler meines Vertrauens gut befreundet, wir gehen dementsprechend auch zusammen angeln..

Besser geht's nicht, wenn mal was mit ner Rolle oder ner Rute ist kriegt er das natürlich sofort mit.. 

Online bestell ich nie was, da ich ja sowieso immer meinen "Stammkundenrabatt" bekomm..
Und wenn ich die Gelegenheit hab mal ein bisschen auszutesten und dann erst zu kaufen nehm ich das doch dankend an!


----------



## ewigerSchneider (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Wann immer möglich kaufe ich im Angelgeschäft ein.
Die Dichte hier bei uns ist dafür ziemlich gut.

Ich habe 4 Angelläden die ich in 20 min erreiche, je nachdem was ich brauche.
Wenn ich 40 Minuten in Kauf nehme erreiche ich über 10, wobei 2 echt große Läden dabei sind.
Da ich die Gastkarten nicht im Internet bekomme muss ich also zwangsläufig regelmäßig zu den Händlern hin, und dann verbinde ich halt das angenehme mit dem nützlichen.
Angenehm vor allem, weil ich anfassen und fragen kann. Amazon hat mir auch noch nie einen Kaffee angeboten wenn ich etwas länger brauche zum einkaufen. Und ebay hat mir bei Barzahlung auch noch nie einen "guten Preis" gemacht. Also ich kaufe beim Fachhändler, und das wird auch so bleiben. Einfach weil es mir eben mehr gibt als das reine Produkt


----------



## Mücke1978 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bei wem kauft ihr ein???*

Sonstige 

Weil es keinen Onlineshop oder Angelladen oder sonst einen Verkäufer gibt , der wirklich alle Artikel führt die ich brauche . Mein Gerät für die vielen Angelmethoden und Fischarten zu jeder Jahreszeit muss ich mir von überallher besorgen und optimieren.


----------

